# overclocking ASUS P4P800 SE



## dj_lion19 (May 24, 2011)

HELLO I HAVE A ASUS P4P800 SE COMPUTER board which i picked it up from metal recycler guy ..he had this machin laying in his truck ,i took it power on with cpu of 3.0 Ghz/1,b/800 fsb 
ok my question for some reason when i tryed to overclock it ,it did around 1301 fsb / 3.9 Ghz on onr chip ,well my question is when i run it it runs and gives me a bad checksum error memory..i replaced i had to put it a new one and it still does they same thing i actually run win 7 ,perfect no problem just a was making out of it a X gamer computer , all computers i have all suck some speed is good but video is sucks ,, but i seen this machine and i wanted to try , it reased temp from 39 c/86f up 89 even 95 c on the chip alone ,plus it gives up when i am running high end games ,, so i don't know what to do please help me out..


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

Its a bit hard to understand your problem, but from what I see, your CPU is overheating, which means you need a better heatsink, probably a good aftermarket one, and you should try less of an overclock, you need system stability primarily.


----------



## dj_lion19 (May 24, 2011)

ok buti have this computer and i pulled the motherboard out now i ,do i need to get a better cooling case? or not and better cpu cooler?
where can i find a cheap deals like that plus i wanna runs it extremeale for moustly gaming overwise screw it..i had this my machine which is dell precision workstation 370 i wish i knew how to overclock this machine but i don't. if you can me out about that machine ,


----------

